# Scanner funktioniert von einem auf den anderen Tag nciht mehr



## NancyW (6. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin am verzweifeln. Mein Scanner funktioniert von dem einen auf den anderen Tag nciht mehr!

Ich habe einen CanoScan Lide 50. 

Wir haben ihn nach Vorschrift installiert und er hat auch super funktioniert, seit ein paar Wochen geht gar nichts mehr!

Jetzt bekommen wir immer die Meldung "Twain-Quelle nicht gefunden"

USB-Kabel funktioniert, USB-Stecker funktioniert, Scanner funktioniert (Haben ihn bei meinen Eltern angeschlossen)...  

Wir wissen nicht mehr weiter. Wenn wir den USB Stecker ziehen und wieder reinstecken findet er das Gerät nciht.... Obwohl wir den Treiber installiert haben!

Hat jemand auch schon dieses Problem gehabt und konnte es lösen! Ich freue mich über jeden Beitrag!

Gruß Nancy


----------



## server (7. März 2004)

Hi,

Vor Kurzem hatte hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Canonscanner, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

zum Thread


----------



## NancyW (10. März 2004)

*juhu! aber trotzdem ratlos*

Hallo!

also, unser Scanner funktioniert wieder seit gestern....

ABER: ich kann's mir nicht erklären. Gestern morgen wurde uns für 2 Stunden der Strom abgestellt, als ich gestern abend den PC angemacht habe, hat er auf einmal den Scanner erkannt und er funktioniert!

Alles sehr seltsam! Aber vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Gruß Nancy


----------

